# Insurance on a 05 GTO?



## Sixth_Vang (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys i'm pretty new to the boards so forgive my noobness. How does insurance look for you guys? I'm 19 and have only had my licenses for a year and half. Also..how's the gas mileage? I have a lead foot so yahhhh... lemme know fellas.

oHH.. one more thing haha..when you WOT does this car have enough torque to stick your head in the seat?


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm 18 with a perfect record and from NJ. Insurance goes from 1800-2400 depending on which one you get. (ls1 or ls2)
Gas mileage can get up there on the highway if you don't drive too hard. Highest I've ever heard was 34 all highway. It's all about how you drive it.
Yes it's fast, yes its comfortable, no you won't be able to get an 05 with under 25k for under 20g. G/L and welcome.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow...I am still amazed at those insurance rates, mine is a 3rd vehicle, am 26 and pay like 60 a month...


----------



## Sixth_Vang (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry for the miscommunication. But I did say around 20k (18-25k)

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=214796924&dealer_id=59192679&car_year=2005&model=GTO&num_records=25&make2=&start_year=1981&keywordsfyc=&keywordsrep=&engine=&certified=&body_code=0&fuel=&search_type=both&distance=0&color2=&make=PONT&color=BLACK&min_price=&drive=&default_sort=priceDESC&max_mileage=30000&style_flag=1&sort_type=priceDESC&address=59802&advanced=y&end_year=2007&doors=&transmission=Manual&max_price=23000&cardist=1067


----------



## USAF_GTO13 (Jan 18, 2007)

im 21 with NEAR perfect record (nothing in the last 3 years), and i pay 820every 6 months, something like $140 a month.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*NO WAY will this car get 34 MPG, I believe Fergy stated his Vet got that.

The max reported on this was about 28MPG on highway. I reported 27.8 or so as my best.

Insurance.... I am 49 spotless record, 4 vehicles, and homeowners with same insurance co... I am at 647 a year with a 250 ded collision, and 50.00 ded cor comp. Full tort, 100/300,000 bodily injury..... 53 a month.

I feel for young drivers, Insurance companies are getting away with highway robbery of you. Both my son's were and are a victim of the Insurance premium rip offs of younger drivers. Even a simple 4 cyl is outrageous.. My 21 yr old has a plain jane 2006 cobolt and is paying over 2000 a year. *


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

Well im 20, had my license for 4 years, have a few tickets under my belt(none in the goat yet surprisingly, had it for a year now too) and live in massachusetts. Insurance blows, 280 a month. thats the commonwealth of mas for you. and as for mpg. I can get as good as 26, or as bad as 12, depends on how spirited my driving is that week.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

If you are over 25 and married, its even sweeter a deal.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

It's all about the age....under 25 it's rediculous and a day over it's heaven.arty: 

I used to pay $185 under 25 (Pontiac Formula) and now $40 in my post-25 years. Used to have $1000 ded now $500. No accidents in 15 yrs or so. No tix.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Sixth_Vang said:


> Hey guys i'm pretty new to the boards so forgive my noobness. How does insurance look for you guys? I'm 19 and have only had my licenses for a year and half. Also..how's the gas mileage? I have a lead foot so yahhhh... lemme know fellas.


For me (39 YO male) it was cheaper than full coverage on my 1999 Firehawk. MPG is 17-18 in mixed in-town/highway (or 15-16 if I drive more aggressively) and 23-25 highway for me.



> oHH.. one more thing haha..when you WOT does this car have enough torque to stick your head in the seat?


Definitely.


----------



## PwrGTOGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

26, Perfect record, 720 / year 500 comp/500 coll. it went up 128 dollars a year over my 07 g6 i traded in.

I work for an auto insurance company that wouldn't even write a policy on this car, or the corvette for that matter.:confused


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Gotta love youtube.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FtEp5yc-g3A


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PwrGTOGuy said:


> 26, Perfect record, 720 / year 500 comp/500 coll. it went up 128 dollars a year over my 07 g6 i traded in.
> 
> I work for an auto insurance company that wouldn't even write a policy on this car, or the corvette for that matter.:confused


*Those 500 comp claims are a rip off for the policy holder. Most of the time a comp claim is not 500.00. 

I know for me.... I have 50.00 comp and comparing 50.00 to 100.00 which is pretty much standard was only a few dollars. 

Look real close at the 500 comp premium and see if it is a ton cheaper, If it isn't, I'd consider lowering your comp from 500 to 100 or even 200.

examples: your windshield is damaged and needs replaced... You'll pay for it out of pocket. Windshields are not typically 500.00 to replace.

You get a few tires vandalized, again, out of pocket. You won't be at 500.00.

The 500 comp is if you sustain some serious damage to your car while it is sitting. Unless someone purposely bashes the hell out of it, more than likely, if there is damage it would be a collision claim... 

Check your policy and the difference in premiums. You could end up paying the large amount in comp ded, and always be short of using it when you need to. 

Do yourself a favor and check in to your comp deductible. 500.00 is an excessive amount to pay for a comp deductible. I doubt 500.00 is saving you that much in premiums. *


----------



## chevylover (Jan 3, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Gotta love youtube.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FtEp5yc-g3A


great video


----------



## PwrGTOGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Those 500 comp claims are a rip off for the policy holder. Most of the time a comp claim is not 500.00.
> 
> I know for me.... I have 50.00 comp and comparing 50.00 to 100.00 which is pretty much standard was only a few dollars.
> 
> ...



Actually, I used to have 100/500, but upped it to 500/500 because it saved me 100 dollars a year. I have enough free cash to cover any comp claim under 500 that I might incur. besides, every time you would use a claim for a small item, it is recorded on your clue report... Insurance companies pull these reports to determine rate charges... so although you might be saving yourself money when you make the claim, ultimately you end up paying more for each minor claim that you make... in fact, too many and some insurance companies (like the one I work for) will no longer insure you.

So, really, someone bashing the hell out of it, or keying the hell out of it are my real comp worries... (and theft of stereo,ect.)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PwrGTOGuy said:


> Actually, I used to have 100/500, but upped it to 500/500 because it saved me 100 dollars a year. I have enough free cash to cover any comp claim under 500 that I might incur. besides, every time you would use a claim for a small item, it is recorded on your clue report... Insurance companies pull these reports to determine rate charges... so although you might be saving yourself money when you make the claim, ultimately you end up paying more for each minor claim that you make... in fact, too many and some insurance companies (like the one I work for) will no longer insure you.
> 
> So, really, someone bashing the hell out of it, or keying the hell out of it are my real comp worries... (and theft of stereo,ect.)


*It's a shame you shell out a small fortune in insurance premiums then have to have cash on the side to cover any claims so as you don't have to submit it to the insurance company. Unless you are having excessive comp claims your rates should not go up. If you are consistently having claims year in and year out you may subject yourself to increased premiums or cancellations. Even if you have a few claims a year, you should be ok. You are holding yourself hostage to any future claim filings for fear of your rates going up. 

Someone keyed my sons new 06' cobolt from the passenger door the whole way to the rear bumper... It had to be repaired and repainted. I think it was like 1300 to repair. He paid 100 in deductibles. If that happens to you, you are paying an excessive amount. IMO for 100 year, it isn't worth to go from 100 to 500. That's just me. But I am not getting screwed in premiums. 

I would still advise you to go with the 100 or maybe slightly higher. Check with other insurance companies. 500 ded a year for comp is nuts.*


----------



## PwrGTOGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *It's a shame you shell out a small fortune in insurance premiums then have to have cash on the side to cover any claims so as you don't have to submit it to the insurance company. Unless you are having excessive comp claims your rates should not go up. If you are consistently having claims year in and year out you may subject yourself to increased premiums or cancellations. Even if you have a few claims a year, you should be ok. You are holding yourself hostage to any future claim filings for fear of your rates going up.
> 
> Someone keyed my sons new 06' cobolt from the passenger door the whole way to the rear bumper... It had to be repaired and repainted. I think it was like 1300 to repair. He paid 100 in deductibles. If that happens to you, you are paying an excessive amount. IMO for 100 year, it isn't worth to go from 100 to 500. That's just me. But I am not getting screwed in premiums.
> 
> I would still advise you to go with the 100 or maybe slightly higher. Check with other insurance companies. 500 ded a year for comp is nuts.*


I hear ya, but honestly... I'm with Erie Insurance Exchange... They are the absolute lowest insurance I have found. I have 1 accident forgiveness, but if I have more than 2 comp claims or speeding tickets, we will be booted to regular Erie insurance... 

For 2 cars (1 an 07 rabbit, and the gto) we pay 1322 / yr

Interestingly enough, I just got an updated copy of our bill since we just added the rabbit.

we have 100/300k Bodily Injury
100k property damage
First party med benefits
Med expense 25k
income loss 1k/ mo
accidental death 5k
funeral benefit 2500
Uninsured Mot. 25k/person 50k/ acc stacked
underinsured Mot. 25k/person 50k/ acc stacked


Now, here is the breakdown of what is what
for the rabbit, 100 comp costs $83/yr
for the gto, 500 comp costs $80/yr

for the rabbit, 500 coll costs 229/yr
for the gto, 500 coll costs 348/yr

there are some other things on the policy like towing, ect.

The 500 comp doesn't really bother me though... Replacing a windshield is not that bad... and the only time my vehicle is really exposed to the "threat" of keying is at work... which I highly doubt someone would key it there as there are cameras, much more expensive vehicles, ect.

As for the business rules of the insurance company I work for... 3 comp claims in 3 years will won't get you expelled, but they will raise the rates so high on you at renewal that you'll drop them. 

For comparison, even w/ a perfect driving record, they wouldn't insure my gto. They rarely insure any high performance vehicles, corvette included.

On my old jetta, they wanted 1300/yr just for that car.

I'm not going to sweat the 500 ded., it honestly doesn't bother me that much as I can more than afford to cover that.

P.S. I see that you are in lancaster, I live in middletown... I work in marietta. If you know insurance companies in the area, you might be able to guess the one for which I work.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*MIddletown eh? I have Erie too and they are by far the cheapest.

Being you work in Marietta I am assuming its Donegal Mutual.

They all screw over young drivers. Me personally, I'd want less comp ded. I have 50 an all 4 of my vehicles. *


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im 20 yrs. old, had my license for 4 years...No tickets (knock on wood) and a good student discount...06 M6 only paying $480 every 6 months!! $80 a month! If only my insurance company could record the things i do! :lol:


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

what state do you live in?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MonaroGuy06 said:


> Im 20 yrs. old, had my license for 4 years...No tickets (knock on wood) and a good student discount...06 M6 only paying $480 every 6 months!! $80 a month! If only my insurance company could record the things i do! :lol:


*
Not calling you a liar, but I find this hard to believe. 20 years old, 960 year, 2006 V8 400HP car?
I certainly hope you don't have minimum coverage.

Good student discounts, and behind the wheel training doesn't result in 1 thousand a year savings. 

My son 21 has a 4cyl 2006 Cobolt, 2 tickets, one will be off his record in a few months ...... 3,000 a year... Even if he had no points his insurance would be over 2,000. 

Want to try again?*


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

If you live in a state that Country Insurance offers coverage in, they had the best rates by far for me. I'm paying about 473/ 6mo. I've got a good driving record. The next best quote I got was from State Farm (from an Agent), the online quote was higher at 658/ 6mo.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Not calling you a liar, but I find this hard to believe. 20 years old, 960 year, 2006 V8 400HP car?
> I certainly hope you don't have minimum coverage.
> 
> ...


Don't really wanna try again..I dont think i impress anyone by showin em how much money i save on insurance. 
Sorry to see someone would pay that much insurance for a cobalt.. :lol:


----------



## PwrGTOGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Not calling you a liar, but I find this hard to believe. 20 years old, 960 year, 2006 V8 400HP car?
> I certainly hope you don't have minimum coverage.
> 
> ...


I agree...

Hmmm, I don't know what kind of coverage he might have... but when I was 22, the cheapest rates I could get w/ a perfect driving record, driving training, student discount was about 1100 a year for a 2001 VW Jetta 1.8T.

I'd say that the insurance company you are going through cannot be making out very well... Their Combined Loss Ratio must be through the roof.

Even now at 26 I pay 720/yr


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm 35, I just purchased my '04 I live in NYC I pay 650 every 6 months. That full coverage.


----------



## mgilbert (Dec 3, 2006)

greetings, i've an 04 about 400.00 6 months. good record. here is the kicker also have a 1997 mitsubishi eclipse non turbo over 100.00 a month. i think full coverage on that is going to have to change. i do not get it . see ya later Mark G.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I am not buying it. I'd have to see the declarations list.
My son is on High Risk. He's paying the price.

My insurance for my GTO... 34 years preferred driver 4 vehicle discount and homeowners I am at 647 with 50 comp, 250 coll. deductibles, unstacked, full tort, 100m/300m personal damage.... 100m bodily.. 100m/300m underinsured

For a 20 yr old to be at 300 more, is just too hard to believe. I'd have to see the declarations to believe this.*


----------

